# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Потеря связи с Exchange

## dnpavluk

Неожиданно, при включении Outlook'а, появилась на всех компах сети такая запись:

Задача 'Microsoft Exchange Server - отправка и получение' сообщила об ошибке (0x80040115) : 'Нет подключения к Microsoft Exchange. Нужна работа в сети или подключение.'

Перед этим стало нехватать места на диске.

Сеть с доменом из 20 компов на Server2000. Адресная книга с сервака грузится без проблем. Не отправляются только письма. Сама сетка работает и папки на серваке тоже.

Сервак перегружал и место освободил - все тоже самое...

Подскажите, плиз...  :Cry:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Задача 'Microsoft Exchange Server - отправка и получение' сообщила об ошибке (0x80040115) : 'Нет подключения к Microsoft Exchange. Нужна работа в сети или подключение.'


посмотрите тут: http://support.microsoft.com/default...;en-us;Q819793

----------


## dnpavluk

Спасибо за ответ, но ничего похожего не нашел... Блин, хуже всего, что не знаешь даже с какого конца браться... Все работало, потом "бац" и все...

----------


## Rene-gad

@dnpavluk
есть какая-нибудь инфа в протоколе приложений? Если да - сообщите какой  event code. Посмотрите еще тут: http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive/...4-04/0888.html

----------


## dnpavluk

Спасибо большое! Судя по последней Вашей ссылке на сервере был удален файл журнала или же "не совпадает значение подписи и lGeneration" ... Главное, что support'ы Microsoft ничего конкретного не говорят по этому поводу. Главная их рекомендация сводится к тому, что: "надо файл восстановить из резервной копии, но если вы не делали резервной копии, тогда восстановите файл из резервной копии"... Прям, как издевательство. 
Пробовал Uneras'ом восстанавливать - не идет...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Главная их рекомендация сводится к тому, что: "надо файл восстановить из резервной копии, но если вы не делали резервной копии, тогда восстановите файл из резервной копии"... .


ну не совсем так  :Wink: :


> To resolve this issue, verify that the information store is running. If the store is not running, attempt to start it. If the information store is running, and the event is still logged, verify that the mailbox stores are mounted. If they are not mounted, attempt to mount them.


проверьте работает ли хранение информации. Если *да* и этот event  продолжает писаться в лог, проверьте, запущено ли сохранение мейлбокса. Если *нет* - попробуйте его запустить.

----------


## dnpavluk

Опять же большой решпект! Я так понял, что у меня не работает сохранение мейлбокса... Видимо этот аспект промчался мимо меня... Подскажите, теперь уж до конца, где это включается...
Чувствую себя последним ламером...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Чувствую себя последним ламером...


я таковым являюсь  :Wink:  и в настоящее время к сожалению не имею возможности посмотреть что и как происходит в MS Exchange.

----------


## dnpavluk

Нашел только вот это - mailbox store... Стоит 30 дней...
В Limits:
первая надпись: Keep deleted items for (days) - 0
вторая надпись: Keep deleted mailboxes for (days) - 30


*Добавлено через 1 час 22 минуты*

Зашел через Exchange System Manager - Administrative Groups

----------


## pig

> verify that the mailbox stores are mounted. If they are not mounted, attempt to mount them.





> проверьте, запущено ли сохранение мейлбокса. Если *нет* - попробуйте его запустить.


Правильно так: Проверьте, смонтированы ли хранилища почтовых ящиков. Если нет - попробуйте смонтировать.

----------


## dnpavluk

The database filesin thisstore are corrupted
ID no: c104173b
Exchange System Manager
 :Cry: 

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*

Может быть указать "this database can be overwritten by a restore" в закладке Database в Mailbox Store?

----------


## pig

Ну, раз database is corrupted, её либо восстанавливать из резервной копии, либо убить и воссоздать пустой.

----------


## dnpavluk

Действительно, убил базы, смонтировал новые и все заработало... Еще лучше, чем прежде!... :Cheesy:

----------

